# Emailing An iPhone Pic Is Received 90° Off Or Upside Down?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have never emailed an iPhone pic that anyone ever commented on before, but tonight I sent a friend a shot I took holding the iPhone vertical and upright. He received it turned 90°. I then reshot the pic and sent it again, this time holding the iPhone horizontally to correct it and he tells me he received it upside down. Anyone know what is going on and how to correct it? I can find no settings that would seem to control this behaviour.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You'll have to experiment with this by taking a shot holding the phone horizontally in the OPPOSITE way you held it last time (which should come out exactly right for him).

But really I think the problem is on his side, his client is misinterpreting or ignoring the orientation data embedded in the EXIF file


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks chas_m, that is exactly what it was. I had him take two test shots holding his iPhone vertically, then horizontally and send an email to himself, but to open the email on his MacBook and NOT his PC. Voila, both shots were oriented correctly.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

I think it's something the iPhone does because a friend of mine uses his for everything and every time he sends me pictures most of them are sideways and it's the only time it happens.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

greydoggie said:


> I think it's something the iPhone does because a friend of mine uses his for everything and every time he sends me pictures most of them are sideways and it's the only time it happens.


Are you receiving those pics on a Mac?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

greydoggie said:


> I think it's something the iPhone does because a friend of mine uses his for everything and every time he sends me pictures most of them are sideways and it's the only time it happens.


I repeatedly have the same issue emailing photos from myself (iPhone 4/iPhone 4S) to either my iMac or MBP...


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

This is an annoying issue all right. I haven't taken the time to sort it out, but it might have to with the fact that it is so easy to orient the iPhone in any of four positions for user convenience, but only two of them give "right-side" up portrait or landscape images from a recipient's viewpoint. I need to identify those correct positions and stick to them. I think they are home button right (landscape) and home button down (portrait). Same with iPad?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> I repeatedly have the same issue emailing photos from myself (iPhone 4/iPhone 4S) to either my iMac or MBP...


My understanding is that preview interprets the exif flag correctly, try using that to view the photos.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

My wife has had this issue when posting to Kijiji (is that how you spell it?) anyway seems like every once in a wile the images will show up upside down, but they look fine on our computer? If we kill the posting and re-do it, it will work just fine, really odd no rhyme or reason but has happened a number of times.


----------

